# Những con cá 'khủng' nhất thế giới



## Ảnh girl xinh (17 Tháng tám 2012)

[h=2]Không phải ai cũng may mắn câu được những chú cá có kích thước khổng lồ.[/h]                       









​ Cô  gái 20 tuổi Kirstin Hole là người câu được một con “cá quái vật” với  chiều dài gần 2,2 mét và cân nặng 54 kg. Trong khi kéo nó lên bờ,  Kirstin luôn có cảm giác như đang kéo một chiếc xe buýt vì trọng lượng  "khủng" của nó. Sau khi ghi lại một vài hình ảnh với “chiến lợi phẩm”,  Kirstin đã thả nó về với nước.

 


​ 
  Kỷ lục bắt được chú cá da trơn lớn nhất thế giới đang thuộc về một  người đàn ông Thái Lan. Con cá ông ta bắt được có chiều dài 2,8 mét. Mặc  dù những người dân chung quanh đã cố gắng tìm mọi cách để giữ mạng sống  cho nó nhưng con cá vẫn chết. Thịt của nó được xẻ ra và chia cho tất cả  mọi người. 

 


​ 
  Con cá đuối khổng lồ cũng được bắt ở Thái Lan. Con “quái vật” nước  ngọt nặng khoảng 450 kg, phần thân dài 2 mét và rộng 2,1 mét. Điều bất  ngờ là con cá này không hề có đuôi. Nếu thêm đuôi, có thể tổng chiều dài  của nó sẽ lên tới 5 mét. Sau khi các nhà nghiên cứu đo đạc và kiểm tra,  chú cá khổng lồ đã được thả về với thiên nhiên.

 







​ 
  Nhà nghiên cứu sinh vật học Doug Killam là người “tóm” được con cá hồi  khổng lồ ở Battle Creek. Cho đến thời điểm hiện tại, nó là con cá hồi  lớn nhất thế giới với 1,3 mét và nặng 40kg. 




​ 
  Không phải ai cũng có cơ hội nhìn thấy con cá chình dài khoảng 3 mét và nặng 45 kg như người đàn ông may mắn trong ảnh.

 


​ 
  Con cá mập bị bắt vào ngày 7.2.2012 dài hơn 12 mét . Nó thuộc loại Wale shark, một loài cá mập đang có nguy cơ tiệt chủng.

 


​ 
  Con cá cờ lớn thứ hai thế giới bị bắt ở Hawaii vào năm 1984. Nó có  chiều dài 5,2 mét và nặng 750kg. Để đưa được chú cá khổng lồ lên bờ,  những thợ câu phải vật lộn với nó suốt 80 phút.

 


​ 
  Ba người đàn ông khỏe mạnh mới có thể nâng được con cái rồng dài 3,7 mét lên khỏi mặt dất.

​ *                                  Dori (W)*​


----------

